# Help With Tivodecode



## ldfcao (Oct 5, 2003)

Hello,

I have a lot of .tivo files on my computer I would like to play on an mVix media player I have software to convert them once they're out of the wrapper. I just can't for the life of me figure out how to unwrap them.

I'm stumped by Tivodecode (I'm not much of a tekkie), and any of the frontend GUI's I've found seem to require my MAK code (I'm overseas, but my Tivo is in storage in the US; besides, I already have the files - I just need to unwrap them). I'd prefer to avoid buying dedicated software just to convert 20 or so files once. 

Surely there's some piece of freeware out there that will let me turn a .tivo file into a straightforward .mpg I can then convert into a Divx to play on my mVix portable media player? 

Thank you!

Laura F.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I use DirectShowDump. Your MAK is definitely required, since that is, or accesses the encryption key used. You need TiVo Desktop installed with it though.

You can get your MAK from the TiVo website, if your account is active.


----------



## ldfcao (Oct 5, 2003)

Thank you for the advice re: my MAK. Unfortunately, though, DirectShowDump doesn't seem to run under Windows Vista. Is there a successor program? 

I used to be able to do this using GraphEdit, dump and Elecard Moonlight, but Elecard discontinued the free version of its program. It now marks .mpg videos with a screen annoyer when its installed on a system. I tried once-upon-a-time buying a licensed version and was never able to find anyone who could help me get it to work. Joy. I also blew money on Roxio, which never worked properly on my system either. Another reason I'm so reluctant to pay for anything just to unwrap some files once. 

Any thoughts on Vista-compatible alternatives to DirectShowDump?

Laura


----------

